# Another Recommend me a local roaster and bean thread...



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

Hiya,

Shiny new grinder arrives tomorrow so looking to pick up some beans at the weekend!

Am based in High Wycombe so nearish are Happy Donkey and Workhouse (Reading) - or RoasterB (Windsor).

Which would be a good bet to try a few out? Also any particular beans come recommended from these suppliers?

Thanks!

ps grinder is a Graef CM95 and will be used with a Delonghi Icona (non pressurized baskets).

I will at some point be changing the machine but this should get me started on the grind your own journey. Was getting decent shots with Lavazza pre-ground and pressurized basket.

Switched to non pressurized basket which has helped to taste and see what is actually going on, and now decided to take the next step and get a grinder - exciting and hopefully a big step up!


----------



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

Dialled in the grinder roughly tonight with some supermarket beans. Pulled a couple of very nice shots with them. Going to pop to workhouse tomorrow for some fresh beans







grinder seems to do a nice job definitely a step from lavazza bricks even with supermarket beans so looking forward to putting it through its paces!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi

i think Drude has used Workhouse before and enjoyed there coffee , drop him a line


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Workhouse are good, as are Tamp Culture (coffee cart near the Oracle entrance that is by the back of John Lewis).


----------



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

Cheers,

Didn't get there in the end - do tamp culture sell beans too? Had some lovely coffees from them before!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Ask for Phil at Tamp Culture - tell him you're a forum member too


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

You can buy RoasterB beans from Esquires cafe opposite Windsor guildhall. I live fairly close and he (Stefan) brought some round to my house! I thought that was pretty decent of him. Scott at HD gave me a load of beans too (as an apology when I had an issue with my old MC2), but I didn't really get on with those. A bit too dark. Been meaning to try workhouse, they look like they know what they're about.


----------



## stevenet_golf (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks, I live near Windsor and know Esquires well. Hopefully the still sell RoasterB.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

You must be pretty near me then. Last time we went to Esquire's I didn't actually see any retail bags of RoasterB but depending on distance, if you are looking to buy a couple of bags at least, get in touch with Stefan and he might even deliver. That said, he may not still be doing that, but he told me he'd swing by for local orders a couple of years ago.


----------



## stevenet_golf (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks hotmetal, I've already got in touch via their website!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

When I'm in Windsor and want a coffee I usually head down to Freedom which is a small place right down the bottom of the hill on the way to the cycle shop and the Old Fire Station. The coffee and sandwiches are more to my liking and it's much smaller and calmer. They use Union Spirit Organic but unfortunately don't do retail bags.

Love your 'silent scream' avatar BTW!


----------

